# continue holiday scents after holiday?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I had 3 holiday scents this month.
Gold Frankincense and Myrrh, which sold slowly, and I have some to go still.
Holly and Mistletoe which was Susan’s Merry Berry colored rose with a white swirl
Visions of Sugarplums—Susan’s Mulberry colored mauve.
Both sold like crazy, in fact sold out.
I have enough scent left to make about 7 bars of each.
Do you think the holiday scents would sell after the holiday, or use the last bit of FO another way?
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know how well they would sell full price, but you could discount them. I have about 8 oz of my Christmas Bliss fo that I am going to make more bars of with a green swirl and call it evergreen. So renaming may work - I'm hoping so anyway!

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think I've smelled these particular ones but I agree with re-naming. Maybe just Mulberry Spice or a winter kind of name like "Mulled Cider"? Worth a try and if they don't sell--- discount discount discount!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Agree just rename them, if they get super popular during the year than just don't rename them for Christmas. Or just do a limited edition during the holidays. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Merry Berry is very perfumy and could very easier be renamed. If we ever get the gingerbread from Susan, I think they are selling it year around, cause people love the fragrance. Carolyn


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts.......
I'm going to start selling a hand balm. I'm trying to coem up with a non-medical-claim name, do you all think hand Therapy is safe?
Ideas welcome.
Thanks agian,
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Hand and body balm is pretty safe!!! I don't know, therapy may be close to medical...and doesn't St. ives or someone have a "hand therapy" lotion?

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Hand and foot "rescue" cream?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Ithink I'll play it safe with "hand and body balm"
Becky


----------

